# fuel tank grounding



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The NEC requires any seperate structure that is supplied with a feeder, or more than one branch circuit to have a grounding electrode system installed. 

If you use rods, plates or a ring is a design issue.


----------



## thegr81 (May 26, 2011)

Code section?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

thegr81 said:


> code section?


250.32


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Years ago (1990's) I read an NFPA publication (sorry, I can't remember which one) that required AST's (Aboveground Storage Tank) to have a ground rod driven on opposite corners and have the tank grounded to the ground rods. I believe it was strictly for lightning strike dissipation, and not a separately derived grounding system for the electrical circuitry, but I do see where the grounds need to be at the same potential.

I never ran into any local inspection authority that was aware of this recommendation and I never ran into enforcement except on jobs that came through an engineering department that was aware of it.

Also, there is a publication (PEI RP-200) that might address this.


----------



## redhorse (Mar 10, 2017)

*Fuel Station Ground testing questions.. Anybody??*

Guys,

In need of information on checking the ground integrity on an in-ground fuel tank. This job is on a volcanic island in the middle of the Atlantic. 
Anybody well versed on gas station work that can give me pointers???

Reply here or can private email.. [email protected]

Appreciate it...!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

redhorse said:


> Guys,
> 
> In need of information on checking the ground integrity on an in-ground fuel tank. This job is on* a volcanic island in the middle of the Atlantic. *
> Anybody well versed on gas station work that can give me pointers???
> ...


Ascension Island ? :whistling2:


----------



## redhorse (Mar 10, 2017)

... hehe.. Yes, How did you know...?


----------

